# Captain Murray rammed a submarine with his tanker



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there

This one's a bit vague - and I'll apologize now - but I'm hoping there's someone out there who can help with the answer.

I've been researching my Family Tree for some years now and, over the weekend past, have discovered an interesting "event" previously unknown to me involving a descendant, Captain George Badenoch Murray D.S.O. (1 (1877-1929). Following his death, this Obituary appeared in the "Vancouver Sun", Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada : Sunday 16 March 1929
_"Noted Mariner Dies Suddenly
Capt. George Murray, D.S.O., master of the SS. Lillehorne, died suddenly early Friday at the St. Francis hotel, Seymour and Cordova streets. He is survived by his wife and three children at Glasgow, his home port.
*During the war Captain Murray commanded fuel tankers and gained the D.S.O. for ramming an enemy submarine.* On three previous occasions his vessels had been torpedoed. He sailed out of Vancouver for many years and at one time was an officer in the employ of the Canadian National Steamships."_​
The award of his D.S.O. was Gazetted:
_"Second Supplement to The London Gazette" of Tuesday, the 18th of December, 1917 and "The Edinburgh Gazette" Friday, 21 December 1917
"Honours for the Mercantile Marine.
The KING has been graciously pleased to approve of the award of Honours, Decorations and Medals to the undermentioned Officers and men of the British Mercantile Marine, in recognition of zeal and devotion to duty shown in carrying on the trade of the country during the War :—
To be a Companion of the Distinguished Service Order ... Capt. George Badenoch Murray (Lieut., R.N.R.)."_​
I have the details for his various "misfortunes" but, naturally, the ramming of an enemy submarine with a TANKER has elevated my curiosity to find out more about this.

What was the date, tanker's name, etc.?

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

The only recorded instance of a tanker ramming a submarine is mentioned here: https://uboat.net/boats/u46.htm

Brian


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Another piece about Ensis with pic: https://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/3205.html

Brian


----------



## Scatari (May 19, 2012)

beedeesea said:


> The only recorded instance of a tanker ramming a submarine is mentioned here: https://uboat.net/boats/u46.htm
> 
> Brian


Wrong war unfortunately - the incident to which Chiad Fhear refers was in WWI, while your link refers to an incident in 1941.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Silly of me.....apologies.

Brian


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Appreciate the responses guys, even though not relevant.

Chiad Fhear


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Interesting to note that Lillehorne was a mothership to the rum-running fleet on the Pacific Coast. There's a very good website about the fleet, which even includes a silent film depicting a voyage of one of them in 1932. Nothing to do with Captain Murray, of course, but it may be of interest to some on here. Looks like they were fun days!

http://www.chiefskugaid.org/1923-33-rum-running.html

Brian


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks beedeesea

Andy


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks to the Moderator of https://uboat.net I now have a summary the event, following which Captain Murray was awarded the D.S.O.:

"Reported Destruction of Submarines" (ADM 239/26): 
"July 25, 47°52'N, 11°44'W (Atlantic) Possibly slightly damaged 
S.S. Baynyassa at 0600 sighted the periscope of a S/m (submarine) on port bow. Headed for S/m in order to ram and succeeded in hitting her with port bow. S/m came to surface 10 minutes later. Ship opened fire and S/m replied with two guns. Fourth shot appeared to hit S/m. Smoke boxes were burning and when smoke cleared away the S/m was seen with her forepart under water."

The reference in the Obituary to Captain George having "commanded fuel tankers" gave rise to the erroneous assumption.

Thanks for all the replies.

Chiad Fhear


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Well done, Chiad Fhear.

Brian


----------

